

PyVersion - Simple Version Control System in Python - max0035
https://github.com/Max00355/PyVersion

======
viraptor
That's actually not version control system. It's a very insecure and
simplistic file server/client. It's also single-threaded and blocking on all
operations (so single-client really).

Why not use an existing protocol for big files, or just redis or something
similar for small fragments?

